# Where to put ceramic heater.



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

In the process of setting up my 4x2x2 viv for my new Kei Island Blue Tongue skink. I have a halogen light set up alongside a 24" UV light coming for the hot end. I have also invested in a 150W ceramic heater and pulse stat as my house gets cold at night in winter, so its there to keep night time temps around 22 degrees C. My question is should I position it next to the spot light in the hot end or in the middle of the tank? Also where would be best to place the stats probe?

One bonus question! For my basking lights stat probe is it best to superglue it to her slate basking rock or is another option available?

Many thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone? Installing today and would like to get it right


----------



## Hypermonkey (May 5, 2013)

I've only used them in snake vivs so don't know what the needs of lizards would be, but here's what I would do.

If you put it at the hot end it will give you a good gradient as you would have with the bulb you use. You say that you're wanting it to just keep the ambient heat up? Using a ceramic will give you a hot spot so may only mimic the day temps as it will need to be at X temperature in the hot end to give you Y temp in the cool.

If you place in the middle it will still give you a hot spot under the bulb,, but as it's close to the cool end you could put the probe on the back wall directly below the bulb and set it (using a good thermometer) for 22deg. This would give you a more ambient feel as the hot spot would be no more than 22 and would spread out equally to the hot and cool end without day time temps needed.

Another option is a tube heater that you can get from Argos---> Buy Dimplex Winterwarm 0.12kW White Tubular Heater at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Heaters and radiators.

You will have to get some mesh and make a guard but it's very easy to do. These are 2ft long and do take up more room, but due to the large area they will easily keep the ambient temp where you need it.

Time to charge the laptop....so good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Tom (Feb 26, 2006)

if you are statting the ceramic and only wanting it for background heat then put it in the middle. if you want it to help create the thermal gradient and produce hot spot then put it at the hot end.


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks both for advice, appreciated 

As I wanted background heat I positioned it in the middle and stat it to 22 degrees C.

Thanks again :notworthy:


----------



## Hypermonkey (May 5, 2013)

Oxmonitor said:


> Thanks both for advice, appreciated
> 
> As I wanted background heat I positioned it in the middle and stat it to 22 degrees C.
> 
> Thanks again :notworthy:


I'd put a digital thermometer probe directly under the bulb to double check the temperature as stat probes are well known for straying from the temp set. My one in the BRB viv says 28deg at the stat probe but is an actual 30deg proven from 2 thermometers and an accurate temp gun :2thumb:


----------



## Oxmonitor (Sep 9, 2013)

Hypermonkey said:


> I'd put a digital thermometer probe directly under the bulb to double check the temperature as stat probes are well known for straying from the temp set. My one in the BRB viv says 28deg at the stat probe but is an actual 30deg proven from 2 thermometers and an accurate temp gun :2thumb:


Cheers mate, I have done just that - just as well as my stat is out too! Whats the best way to hold the stat probe and thermometer probe on to the basking rock - spot of superglue?? I don't want her knocking it off and temps going crazy before I notice!


----------

